# Computer Wifi



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and do they help or work?







Sometimes we'll go somewhere and get signal but it's weak or you can only get it if you stand on your head and stick a q tip in your ear









http://www.cantenna.com/


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think this is one of those things I would be leery of. At the very least, it is directional, which means you have to know where to point it. Along with that, WiFi signals are not generally all that strong, and that would suggest that obstacles (like trees) would play a big role in signal strength.

Still, for only 40 bucks...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I bought a wifi antenna but its different from the one you pictured. I was at a campground for 6 weeks last summer and the signal I was getting from thier wifi was marginal. I ordered a wifi antenna I found on eBay and it works great! My signal went from 2 bars to a full 6 (which is maximum) and I never had a problem. It is directional but its not like trying to find a satellite or anything. If you just get it in the general direction it will find it. It also picks up nearby houses that have wireless service and actually other nearby campgrounds where I was staying. The one that I got was much more than the $40 (I think it was around $150) but it was worth every penny to me.

Here is the one that I bought

http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-38-5dBm-2-4GHz-WIF...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a network engineer by trade and have used this in the past.

The Cantenna is great for long distance. It's a directional antenna that works well when your far from the access point. I've used this specific model in the past. My parents live 4 houses down from me behind my house. When installing one in the attic and aligning it to my AP antenna (Using Netstumbler to make sure I had the best signal possible), it worked decent. It is not by ANY MEANS an end all solution.

What I prefer is to run is my Sprint EVDO 3G cell based data card within a D-Link DIR-450 mobile WAN router. This allows me to connect the wireless router in the TT while I"m driving down the road and still have inet access.

Here's the investment costs...

Sprint Mobile Card = $99/one time
D-Link DIR-450 mobile WAN router = $100/one time (eBay new)
Radio Shack 12v/2a car adapter = $13/one time
Sprint Mobile Data Plan (unlimited) = $60/month
------------------
Total One Time = $212
Total Monthly Recurring = $60

Now I have a mobile solution that provides unlimited wireless data anytime/anywhere and I don't need any weird canntena as the D-link router is right next to me. Some might think that's a bit pricey but considering that I can work on the road and still have fun at the same time (work/life balance), it's great!

Also... you now have your own wireless that you and your friends can use on the road. You don't have to make sure that where you're staying has wireless. As long as you have a cell signal, you're up and running. Not just laptops either. The D-link has a 4-port switch for copper connections (PC's, Playstations, X-box) and any wireless device can connect to it (iPhones, iTouch, Gameboy's, anything!)

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> I bought a wifi antenna but its different from the one you pictured. I was at a campground for 6 weeks last summer and the signal I was getting from thier wifi was marginal. I ordered a wifi antenna I found on eBay and it works great! My signal went from 2 bars to a full 6 (which is maximum) and I never had a problem. It is directional but its not like trying to find a satellite or anything. If you just get it in the general direction it will find it. It also picks up nearby houses that have wireless service and actually other nearby campgrounds where I was staying. The one that I got was much more than the $40 (I think it was around $150) but it was worth every penny to me.
> 
> Here is the one that I bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-38-5dBm-2-4GHz-WIF...1QQcmdZViewItem


Along the same lines but omni directional is this unit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marine-RV-WIFI-Omni-US...1713.m153.l1262

That way you could mount it and not have to worry about rotating it at all. The gain isn't as high as the one mentioned above, but it's still very good. I'de probably get something like that.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I remember a while back that Trailer Life had an article about how to make a homemade version of this with a few parts and a tin can. I don't think I kept the article but it was a year or two ago.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

There are several home-built versions of this and other antennas. Head to Google at search for "802.11 homemade antenna".

Ed


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

But to really hit on the homeade cantenna version add the phrase "pringle can" to your search. I've built one in the past. Fun project and it works real well!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Theres even a home made version that includes an old satellite antenna to improve distance







and the whole thing is STILL portable.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I worked with the wife of the guy that invented the Cantenna. I can't tell you if it works, I just thought that it was very important for everyone to know my connection.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

It would probably help, but you can make one yourself. Check out youtube...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Chasn said:


> It would probably help, but you can make one yourself. Check out youtube...


Leo Laporte is a great guy. I download his podcasts each week. Nice to see a clip of the old TV show again


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Theres even a home made version that includes an old satellite antenna to improve distance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of guys down line of site shoots right at 50 miles with an old dish antenna. Those parabolics are very, very good at focusing energy! Of course, it has to be elevated off the ground quite a bit to overcome obstacles, curvature of the earth, etc.


----------

